# Fly rod heads up



## Bream Pole (Oct 8, 2015)

Cabelas fiberglass fly rod is an excellent fly rod.  I have the 3 wt. and love it.  Basically half price at $64.99. (I paid $99 on sale) I matched mine to a Bass Pro White River reel at $29.  That reel is very basic and very light but well made.  These rods are 3 piece and extremely light and come with a nylon case.  All you need really.  I put a Rio Avid Trout line on mine and really like the that line.  The 3 Wt is only 5'9" and is a great pan fish rod.  I have no problem with 30-40 ft casts which is as far as I want to cast with spiders, poppers etc.  I almost bought the 6'2" 2 Wt. but wanted the shorter rod and the reviews were excellent from people who seemed to be fly fishermen for the shorter 3 wt.


----------



## fishndoc (Oct 9, 2015)

That's a good deal!

I love glass rods.  My first fly rod was a $35 Fenwick fiberglass, and I still fish with it occasionally.
For in close fishing, which around here is 90% of the time, I haven't yet found a graphite rod that is better than a glass rod.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 9, 2015)

fishndoc said:


> I love glass rods.  My first fly rod was a $35 Fenwick fiberglass ...



Those Fenwicks have something of a cult following.  You can still get them on Ebay for $50-$60, but I sold one last year for $140!  

After years of pushing super fast rods, it's interesting that many of the fly rod manufacturers have reintroduced glass.


----------



## GLS (Oct 9, 2015)

Russ Peak was the master glass rod builder.  I have a 40 year old ?Fenwick glass rod, but my best is a Winston 6 weight that I had made in the late 1970's.


----------



## SLC Recurve (Oct 10, 2015)

I love my 7.5' 5wt Fenwick glass rod but I like my 6.5' Eagle Claw Featherlite even more. I think I paid $25 for it. I might have to give the Cabelas rod a try. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## txc35 (Dec 9, 2015)

*Eagle claw featherlite*

There has been a thread on Lanier Area Kayak Enthusiasts lately on this topic and many of us have purchased this rod. Just got mine this week and am heading to the river tomorrow. So far, casts incredibly well in my backyard.
$25 which is crazy. I have rods 20X as expensive but this little gem is just so sweet. 6.5 feet and a 3/4 weight.


----------



## Lecrevisse (Dec 11, 2015)

I second the report of the right honorable gentleman. It is a very good rod. For the price, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 12, 2015)

I have a 50 year old glass 6wt rod I still use occasionally. Passed down to me from my pop.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 16, 2015)

I saw this post right after it was posted and got a CGR 6' 2wt. The shipping was a bit expensive but they express shipped it to me so I wasn't too upset. I think tax, shipping and all came out to about $80.00 or some where thereabout. I have to say I have not even fished the rod yet, but am absolutely in love with it. The craftsmanship and components were first rate. A steal for $65.00. The quality was MUCH, MUCH better than I expected for the price, and the olive blank is gorgeous. Great snake guides, absolute premium cork, and perfectly noodly. It is going to be a brookie catching machine. I wouldn't be surprised if it became my favorite rod. I've been eyeballing a Wychwood River and Stream reel to put on it. It will look gorgeous on the rod, and balance perfectly, and is the perfect size and function for what I am after. Thanks so much for the tip. I'd never have seen the sale if it weren't for this post. Thank you times a million!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh, and of also comes with a very nice zippered rod tube!


----------



## Bream Pole (Dec 19, 2015)

I surely love mine


----------



## whitedog (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey guys, looking for a little advice. I missed the sale on the CGR rod. It is currently $129.99. They have the Cabelas Prime fiberglass rod on sale for $79.99. Does anyone have any thoughts or experience with this rod? I'm not a fly fisherman but my son is and I'm looking for him. He's looking for a 3 weight. Thanks


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 30, 2015)

whitedog said:


> Hey guys, looking for a little advice. I missed the sale on the CGR rod. It is currently $129.99. They have the Cabelas Prime fiberglass rod on sale for $79.99. Does anyone have any thoughts or experience with this rod? I'm not a fly fisherman but my son is and I'm looking for him. He's looking for a 3 weight. Thanks




The Cabela's Three Forks 3wt has an absolute cult following.  It's currently on sale for $38.99.


http://www.cabelas.com/product/fish...ng-rods/_/N-1102568/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_105573780


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> The Cabela's Three Forks 3wt has an absolute cult following.  It's currently on sale for $38.99.
> 
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/fish...ng-rods/_/N-1102568/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_105573780



I like them for the type fishing I do.I ordered the 8'6" 5 wt,when it got here the tip was broke.
Gonna send it back for a exchange but they really need to package them better


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 30, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I like them for the type fishing I do.I ordered the 8'6" 5 wt,when it got here the tip was broke.
> Gonna send it back for a exchange but they really need to package them better



Packaging is not the problem, I've broke 4 of them, mostly while casting or fighting a fish, wouldn't you know I bought another one recently, I guess the reason is their so cheap and feel and cast great, cabelas is good about replacing them, but it's less hassle just to buy another rod, another problem I've had is the base coming off, it can be easily fixed with epoxy.  I went to cabelas near canton the other day and picked up a rod, the sales person says cabelas is pulling the 4 pc rods due to them breaking, that why I got the 2 pc this time. I'll give it a shot, if number 5 breaks I'll quit the 3 forks, I have 4 other rods that I've had for years that I don't like as good as the 3 forks.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 30, 2015)

cklem said:


> Packaging is not the problem, I've broke 4 of them, mostly while casting or fighting a fish, wouldn't you know I bought another one recently, I guess the reason is their so cheap and feel and cast great, cabelas is good about replacing them, but it's less hassle just to buy another rod, another problem I've had is the base coming off, it can be easily fixed with epoxy.  I went to cabelas near canton the other day and picked up a rod, the sales person says cabelas is pulling the 4 pc rods due to them breaking, that why I got the 2 pc this time. I'll give it a shot, if number 5 breaks I'll quit the 3 forks, I have 4 other rods that I've had for years that I don't like as good as the 3 forks.



For the record, the 3wt is the only 3-piece rod in the line.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2015)

cklem said:


> Packaging is not the problem, I've broke 4 of them, mostly while casting or fighting a fish, wouldn't you know I bought another one recently, I guess the reason is their so cheap and feel and cast great, cabelas is good about replacing them, but it's less hassle just to buy another rod, another problem I've had is the base coming off, it can be easily fixed with epoxy.  I went to cabelas near canton the other day and picked up a rod, the sales person says cabelas is pulling the 4 pc rods due to them breaking, that why I got the 2 pc this time. I'll give it a shot, if number 5 breaks I'll quit the 3 forks, I have 4 other rods that I've had for years that I don't like as good as the 3 forks.



It was a two pc and I'm pretty sure it was broke in transit, the rod would barely fit in the box and there was no packing material in it what so ever.There was also a cut in the rod cover.when I took it out of the cover the tip fell out with the upper piece.


----------



## Jimmy Harris (Jan 5, 2016)

UPS & FedEx can tear up an anvil.  I ship a lot of rods and put them in very strong cardboard tubes that a person could kill you with if they hit you up side the head yet the shipping companies routinely find a way to break them, and the rod inside them.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 7, 2016)

I contacted Cabelas before I shipped the broken rod back for a exchange,the fellow I spoke with told me not to worry about shipping it back that they would just send me a new one,gave me a PO  number and said it would be here in 5 to 7 business days.


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Jan 11, 2016)

The Three Forks are good rods for me. I used the five weight for nearly all my fishing. It was a two piece rod but it eventually broke; although, I don't know of any rod, except an ugly stick, that could survive being stepped on. 

They're still on sale at Cabela's if'n anyone wants to try them out.


----------



## saltlifedoc (Jan 24, 2016)

I might have to pick one up, I've fished and owned tons of the expensive long sticks.... Still find myself going back to my Fenwick 858. God I love that rod, love it so much I've been stalking eBay and buying every single one I can find under 75 bucks.


----------

